# Jumping up and nipping me!



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

My pup is now 8 months. When he was about 4 months he used to jump up and nip me on walks. I corrected the behavior and he seems to have stopped, but now, at 8 months he seems to be starting the same behavior, only it seems to be a lot more rebellious, grabbing my hands, gloves anything he can grab! I have had to resort to closing his mouth with my own hand (until he whimpers) and tapping him on he nose with a firm 'no' sometimes, he will still persist.

Just want to know if I'm doing the right then with correcting the behavior, and hope he wont turn around and snap and me in an aggressive way.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My dog had similar behavior. I did not discourage him, instead I taught him "off". 
I asked him to jump on me and said "off", kept repeating unlit he learned. 
He rarely does jump now - 11 months old. 

Another technique (did not work for me :-[) is to cross the arms and turn away 180 from dog. 

/


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I have also stood on the leash so they can't jump up and then ignore them until they settle down. When they do get themselves under control I get off the leash but still no attention for a short time.

Then I start to walk again.

I find that Phoebe "loses her sh*t" when I give her too much attention. When she is particularly excitable I try to reduce the amount of attention that I give her so that she has a better chance of getting herself under control.

My 2 cents,
Rh.


----------

